# Pomeroy, OH - Buck YBM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Pomeroy, OH | Buck


Young adult male (probably around 1-2 years old). He's just a bit timid, but very nice!! He wants to play! Kennel B 
Shelter hours are between 8:30-11:00am, Monday through Saturday. Please call us at 740-992-3779, leave message if no answer. We are a Rescue Friendly facility, so please feel free to inquire if you are a rescue about any of the animals we have


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Handsome boy with all-the-better-to-hear-you-with ears!
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

still listed as adoptable - bump


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hubba Hubba! :wub:


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

still listed as adoptable - bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Now named CODY


----------

